# Male or female



## Irish Frog (10 mo ago)




----------



## Irish Frog (10 mo ago)

Male or female


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Will need better pictures of front toes. How old is this specimen also will factor into if it can be sexed or not. #Clearlythistankofafrogiswellfed


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Depending on the age, it looks like a potential female. Probably a rather plump juvenile, too early to tell...


----------



## Irish Frog (10 mo ago)

It is about a year old.


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

I would say female


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Male or female, I would ditch whatever that fibrous substrate is. Things like that can lead to impaction issues if ingested, or stress when it becomes stuck to the skin in significant quantites.


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

Female... either that or a very fat male. The toes also look female.

Agree on the fibrous substrate - you should be using leaf litter.


----------



## Irish Frog (10 mo ago)

Thanks. They have leaf litter. What you are seeing in the picture is dill leaves that have fallen from her favorite plant in there. Their new tank is almost finished as well and I will clean up all the plants as I move them to the new tank. Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------

